# zfs grow ?



## nORKy (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi,

I have server with only zfs fs.

This FreeBSD OS, can build on 4 hosts types :
- vmware
- "real" hardware (ex: HP Proliant + raid 1)
- "real" hardware (ex: HP Proliant) + zfs mirror
- "real" hardware with SAN (Blade server with Fibre Channel)

Is it easily to grow a zfs partition on each host type ?
Thanks for you help. It's hard to do some choiceS.


----------



## Matty (Sep 28, 2010)

Well you can always replace one disk at a time with a bigger one.
Virtual (SAN) or real HD. Should work the same.


----------



## danbi (Sep 28, 2010)

An zfs filesystem can use all available zpool space, unless you restrict it. You can grow zpool by adding new vdevs, or by replacing disks with bigger disks, one by one (or, as much as you can, without breaking redundancy).

It is however trickier with the root zpool. It cannot have more than one vdev. Also, as far as I understand it, when you replace disks with larger disks the zpool will grow in size after export/import and it is not obvious how you export/import the root zpool.

So, unless there is a better trick, this leaves you with the option to have either (fixed) ufs boot partition, and everything else on ZFS, or have one set of disks for the root zpool and other sets of disks for other data zpools, that can grow.


----------



## nORKy (Sep 29, 2010)

Actually, I don't think that I'll need to grow the root. it is not a zfs with a lot of data writing.
I think the need is for /var, or /home

Thanks you for your reply


----------



## tingo (Sep 29, 2010)

danbi said:
			
		

> So, unless there is a better trick, this leaves you with the option to have either (fixed) ufs boot partition, and everything else on ZFS, or have one set of disks for the root zpool and other sets of disks for other data zpools, that can grow.



Aha, I knew there was a reason why I selected a mirrored root zpool and a raid-z1 storage pool for my first zfs file server. Useful info: thanks!


----------

